# Draft Thread - Mavericks Nab Larkin, Ledo



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

> “There was more going on tonight than I’ve ever seen,” coach Rick Carlisle said. “If you were a first-timer in there, it was eye-opening.”
> 
> The Mavs made and received hundreds of calls throughout the course of the night. They discussed dozens of trades and actually pulled the trigger on three of them.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/dallas/mavericks/post/_/id/4696554/mavs-net-haul-from-wild-night-two-players-1-09-million-in-cap-space


----------



## Whitephenom41 (Jul 2, 2013)

I like the two trade downs to get Larkin at 18. The Ledo pick in the second round is a high risk, high reward pick. If it works out great, but if it doesn't no big deal.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

So low risk, high reward...but yeah. 

Mavs front office was comparing Larkin to Barea, but Larkin said he considered himself more like Lawson. He's supposed to be really good in the pick and roll, so hopefully less of a project than some of the other guys Mavs have taken recently.


----------

